# Emperor's Mercy (Don't look if you have not yet read...)



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

As it was quite a good read and a decent effort from young Mr. H. Zou!

The main Character was pretty good in the form of Obodiah Roth (yet another inquisitor!!! but I suppose they are pretty cool overall!) and Silverstein and his journey was just too cool especially his escape from Aridun at the end!!

There were some dull bits and obvious plot twists that were not so twisty...but overall I look forward to hearing about Roth and his fatalism and Silverstein and his unflinching determination...

:victory:


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Has nobody read this great book yet?? What gives? No comment on the New Dan Abnett?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

I guess not...Sorry Henry. Your book is not being talked about...


----------



## Psychocamel (Oct 6, 2009)

I read Emperor's Mercy. It was very good. I just wish they had gone into the CSM warband more. The parts involving The Old Kings made me want to finish it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I finished it a while ago, and I have to say I was left completely underwhelmed by it. Normally I finish a BL novel in a couple of days, even the truely crap ones like _Battle for the Abyss_ and the HH DA novels, but I actually put this one down and read another book before I went back and finished it, something I have never done before. 

None of the characters were very likable, there was a massive lull in the middle of it, and some of the scenarios, such as having an Inquisitor fighting in the trenches alonside IG, or a IG general having the balls to try and openly defy the Inquisition, just don't sit very well with established fluff. All in all, I won't be in a hurry to read Mr. Zou's next novel.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I finished it a while ago, and I have to say I was left completely underwhelmed by it. Normally I finish a BL novel in a couple of days, even the truely crap ones like _Battle for the Abyss_ and the HH DA novels, but I actually put this one down and read another book before I went back and finished it, something I have never done before.
> 
> None of the characters were very likable, there was a massive lull in the middle of it, and some of the scenarios, such as having an Inquisitor fighting in the trenches alonside IG, or a IG general having the balls to try and openly defy the Inquisition, just don't sit very well with established fluff. All in all, I won't be in a hurry to read Mr. Zou's next novel.


So...all Inquisitors have to fit the certain "stereo-type" for you eh? And where would Generals be if there were not one's with balls and not afraid to go against the "Norm"?? ( I suppose Patton would have just been a lapdog in the 41st Millenium...)

It's all fair and sound that you didn't like it...but they thay can't ALL be like Eisenhorn!!

:good:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

So...all Generals have to fit a certain "stereo-type" for you eh? :wink:

And where would the Inquisition be as the most powerful organization in the Imperium, made up of men with the right to command billions to be slain and who face the most terrible foes imaginable, if they were ineffectual and browbeaten into submission by mere generals?

What I mean to say is this: You're contradicting yourself, my good Major. You say that Inquisitors don't have to fit into a small, similar set of character types, which is true, but then you turn around and claim that generals in 40k are all _necessarily_ balls-to-the-wall mavericks with little respect for authority.

The first is true. Inquisitors do not need to fall within the narrow range of Eisenhorn-ism. However, when you're the most powerful individuals in the entire Imperium, and have been trained as such their entire lives, and their mere name inspires fear in the hearts of nine-tenths of the population of the Imperium, letting a general bully and defy you isn't exactly the most fluff-adherent thing to have occur.

The second idea you put forward is false, again. The majority of the Imperium's generals are loyal, unimaginative, and a great many of them got into their positions by dint of family, not any particular distinguishment or skill in command. And yes, they vary from the timid to the arrogant and the obedient to the independent as well. Patton would more likely be held as being too honorably- and fair-minded for his distinguishing characteristics, but by no means being a "lapdog".


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Read it, finished it, thought it was great, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Read it, liked it, Finished It. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Major Strombardt said:


> So...all Inquisitors have to fit the certain "stereo-type" for you eh? And where would Generals be if there were not one's with balls and not afraid to go against the "Norm"?? ( I suppose Patton would have just been a lapdog in the 41st Millenium...)


Inquisitors are the word of the Emperor made real, and any meer mortal who knows what they are and the power they wield would wet his pants if he thought there was one within a light year of them. A general of the IG, who should be living in fear of his own Commissars, never mind the Inquisition, would never dream to try and face down an Inquisitor.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I totally agree with Khrone hear, not quite finished it, like a couple of chapters left, and I've found it hard going, the general, the inqusitors, also all this stuff supposedly dating from our time that they keep digging up on these planets, there is a bit about pre imperial oceania text, and there was something about the anglian language, 40,000 years in the future, after the earth was builts up, then destroyed more times than you can count, I doubt anything of our crummy time would of survived. Unless Mr Zhou really does his research for future novels, and learns more about the 40k background, history and charcters, I won't bother.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah There Was Parts In It That Were A Bit Hard To Fathom With The Inquisitor And The General But Overall I Thought It Was A Pretty Good Read. Passed A Couple Of Days For Me.


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

Im only a few chapters into the book so Im quire limited to what I can say about it but I do really like the fact the theres a general thats willing to stand up to the Inquisition to meet his own ends( the rebel in me screams HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!), though I understand how he should be cowed by his own Commisars and packing his y fronts with the Inquisition. Also I think that Roth is building into a good character worth following. Im looking forward to reading the rest of the book and immersing myself in this story


----------

